# Weird thread mix-up.



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2009)

Voting on this poll takes me to this very old thread:
 Loss of a SF Brother Sgt Chapman (Chappy)

Viewing the poll shows that as the thread from which it comes.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Voting on this poll takes me to this very old thread:
> Loss of a SF Brother Sgt Chapman (Chappy)


This happened to me as well. I thought I had inadvertently clicked on a link elsewhere on the page.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2009)

That was my first thought too, but when it showed up as a link on the page for viewing a poll I figured it wasn't just me misclicking. Looks like there's a crossed wire somewhere.


----------



## crushing (Jan 20, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2009)

Can a staff member stick this on Bob's TO DO list please?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Can a staff member stick this on Bob's TO DO list please?


Done.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Kreth.

By the way it does the same thing for me as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2009)

An index is messed up somewhere, I'm working on it. Expect some slowness for a little bit.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, looks fixed.  Votes were counted, just redirected weird.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, Bob.


----------

